# Any ants think about hustling for Drife?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Drife |Decentralized Taxi


DRIFE is a blockchain-based mobility platform that seeks to decentralize the ride-hailing ecosystem. 100% of all fees go back to the driver.




www.drife.io


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Something like this could destroy uber/lyft. The only problem is that it will require commercial insurance and licensure to do. Which means it will be costly as hell to start up and it can't have the massive driver churn that uber/lyft do.

But it's just another taxi app. All of which have failed against uber/lyft. Not holding my breath.


----------

